# History Talk Forum ????



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

WoolyWelsh said:


> Hello out there - Does History Talk include medieval history also? (European, Mongol, Turkish archery)


Of course!:wink:


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, it does. In fact, our crack group of history obsessed scholars are bent on answering whatever question you have on whatever age on whatever form of archery to the best of their knowledge. :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## WoolyWelsh (Sep 9, 2006)

*oh whatever*



bsu_beginner said:


> Yes, it does. In fact, our crack group of history obsessed scholars are bent on answering whatever question you have on whatever age on whatever form of archery to the best of their knowledge. :wink: :darkbeer:


Alright, first and foremost: Did they have Guinness in the Medieval Ages? :darkbeer: Yes? Good lads! Ah, but did they have _enough_ Guinnessess? It would appear to be, because _*we*_ are here, is this not so? 

Has anyone here on A.T. read Longbow - A Social and Military History, by Robert Hardy? If so, any opinions out there about Mr. Hardy's conclusions regarding the average peak draw weights of original English warbows? 

I am only curious about what others have to say; I wish no disparagement upon Mr. Hardy. Good Loosing!


----------

